# Heart of The Matter Farm's 2018 kids



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Oreo had 3 boys. First one was born at 7:50 pm the other 2 at 9:30pm.
All healthy and doing good. Big boys.
Will have better pictures tomorrow


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Congrats!!! They are adorable


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

So cute <3


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

:7up::7up:


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

They are thick boys. Heavy too. I need to find my scales and weigh them.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Boys under heat lamp.


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Good lookin boys.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

sooo cute!


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

My kids have already said that they are their fair goats. I asked them don't you want to wait and see what the other 6 have, and they said no.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Robin had a girl and boy


----------



## Einhorn (Jan 2, 2014)

Aww, cutie-patoots!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable, congrats.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Lyla had a boy at 12:30am


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Lucas (Lyla's boy) weighs 10lbs


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

Oreo started a chain! They were all waiting on her.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

LOL, they like doing that.

Happy kidding.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Wow! So many babies! I can't fathom having winter babies. Ugh! Hopefully it's warm where you are. Boer babies are the CUTEST! Congratulations!


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

it has been above 25 all this week. during the day it has been 40's and today 53. but on saturday or sunday it is going to get really cold again.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

This is the first time I had babies with the tips of their ears grown like on to them selfs. Is that normal?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Could you post photos of the ears?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Flipped up at the end?
It happens and not frowned on. 
And accepted in the association.

Some leave them as is.

I rip and pull them apart to normal position, the next day afterbirth, when dry, then tape them straight. 

The wound I leave to the air and put iodine on it or blue spray. After a week, it is usually flat and looks good after tape is removed. 
Occasionally they try to flip up again, if I don't tear it apart enough,the first time, so I tear it a bit more and re-tape again. 

They have a scar after, but I like the look better naturally, then flipped up.

I feel leaving it up, they may get mites or other things there, which would be hard to treat.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)




----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

I have a couple with those occasionally. From my understanding, it's accepted. 

I've always left them because just the thought of breaking it makes me squirm.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep, that is a flip up and it is OK.
It is also OK to remain that way or to rip it, the next day after birth when dry. 
It is easier to rip then. I hate doing it, but prefer them down. 

Some though, might not have to ripped, if they are lightly flipped up. 
Using tape to tape them down for a week may help those cases.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Mary had her babies 
Boy








Girls


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Yay, congrats!!


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Nora had a girl


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

So Nora cleaned and I thought she was done. Well she proved me wrong. She just had another







girl alive!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Anna had twin girls this morning at 4:30am. She had them before I got to the barn.

This one's name is April 









This one's name is Adele


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Buttercup had twin girls.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

You sure are getting a lot of girls!!! They are beautiful, congrats!


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Got a new boy today. A friend of mine did not want to bottle feed him so she gave him to me. He was born yesturday morning. He is a triplet and mommy could not take care of all 3.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Free goats! wooooot! He's a cutie!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Very cute!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.


----------

